

Ask HN:  Is there a service that hosts landing page, usersignup, payments? - dalacv


======
dalacv
To expand: Looking for something that provides a basic template for an app
landing page w custom domain, user signup, stripe / subscription integration
and an API, that I can hook into to integrate with user info, subscription
level, etc.

Basically, I'm lazy. Can someone make this a service that I can pay for and
put an API in front of it: <https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-stripe-
membership-saas> ...let me know when it's ready...thx.

